# Impulse Buy



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I couldn't help myself. I saw this girl at Siamimbellis and had to buy her. Any name ideas?​ 
*Koi Marble CT Female*​


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, she looks like a flower!!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the name Amethyst! Came to mind when I saw her.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

_*Wow*_ beautiful girl. Amethyst suits her perfectly!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd name her Koi, but REALLY AWESOME FISH!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

First Thought?Amethyst, second thought Violet


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow!! She is STUNNING!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

who wouldn't buy her? ;p


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

holy.....! OMG! she's AMAZING! i second "Amethyst".


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I simply couldn't stop myself, Amethyst is on my list of considered names, Any others?


----------



## Kinz2488 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm totally jealous! How beautiful!!!! I like Amethyst.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What an interesting color. Nice fish though.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'm so excited about her, I think she's simply stunning.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd name her Sakura, because she is a pretty flower


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ i love that name, i don't even have a name for my new girl right now XP so am no big help


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I simply couldn't stop myself, Amethyst is on my list of considered names, Any others?


Lilac!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

She's absolutely beautiful! :shock:

I think either Hyacinth or Iris would be great name for her!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I like Amethyst and Violet...... I was thinking Iris.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

oops....  didn't see the 2nd page of posts until after I posted.... I like Lilac too..


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Um, WOW. Thats her new name. "Wow". LMAO. Soooo amazing!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

My favorite site to go to for name ideas:

http://www.thinkbabynames.com/search/0/purple


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha I like the idea of naming her WOW haha its cute 
She is really amazing! post more pics when she arrives


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wisteria


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would of bought her too*. I would name her after a purple flower...
Here is a cool site with names and pics of purple flowers.
http://www.purplebearspurpleflowersandplants.com/

I like Morning Glory and Saffron

and why can't I turn the bold type thing off?? :-?
*


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've decided on the name Amethyst for this girl. <3


----------

